# Woodies



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I create artwork with book matched figured veneers and sell prints. Here is a link to my website where you can get high quality prints.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty cool stuff, Rick! You're a versatile and talented man.

David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Those things are frightening!*

I'm gonna have nightmares from that thing. :icon_rolleyes: 
Very cool though.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is some WILD work!! Its like you can see into another DIMENSION!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*goblin*

You may have inspired me to do something with the goblin I found in some butternut i was milling.

Bret


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

That looks pretty cool! Kind of has Big Daddy Roth Rat Fink eyes.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

All I usually get from book matching cuts is more saw dust! Be safe.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Somebody mention DADDY RAT???? LOL Here's 2 maple bookmatches that I've since glued together after the final drying. I haven't decided whether to build table or wall hanging. By coincidence the guy who painted my truck Henry Gerson http://daytona-airbrush.com/ is the same person who created Rats original image in the late 1960's.

Rick....GREAT work as usual...I'm always interested in seeing your posts. Thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bookmatch pre final drying..








My F-650 Grocery getter !!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Grocery Getter is cool, (seen it in person) cept the groceries in the back are beaver food.
Is that book match big enough for a table?

Yeah those art pieces are radical. You see some interesting things in the wood. 
What do you do for the eyes? Are they taxidermy sets?


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

What do you do for the eyes? Are they taxidermy sets?[/QUOTE said:


> The original woodies were painted and then clear coated over.
> My newer digital versions can be photos of actual eyes or digital paintings of eyes. (and I can sell more than one of each ) I don't do much more than add the eyes and add some highlights and shadows so people can decide what they are for themselves. Almost every one I have made whoever looks at it thinks it is something different. I think that is my favorite part of making them.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I made a new one today.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Rick those are amazing......being a photographer also and familiar with the digital....I think I understand you are doing the bookmatch in wood then photoshopping the eyes??? the good thing with digital if you can only find the one half is it could be mirrored....BUT it still requires that creative EYE!!

The website you chose I looked into a few years ago with my photos but chose to wait (very nice setup for businesses in print art)...I went back recently to use as in my wood items but I couldn't find that style section...back then they had a few potters and maybe a few weavers involved in the artists side.....IF I'm not mistaken it's a dual/merged type site, the printing as one and the artist as another?? and you could be part of one or the other or both.

Sorry I didn't mean to hijack your thread earlier this week.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I believe they do have people who sell original pieces of art as well.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got a real nice selection created and am selling Fine Art Prints of all of them. Check them out:
Gallery of Woodies


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Very cool.


----------

